# PT917 CS - what's the CS coding?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just put this gun on lay-away. I've always been impressed by the Taurus interpretation of the Beretta form-factor - this one showed up at one of my regular gun shops and decided I could afford to put it on lay-away.

Beautiful gun with wonderful trigger. It's stainless w/ black grips, Brigadier-style slide and comes with a 17-round and 20-round extended mag.

Doesn't show up on the Taurus site (no surprise there) but while I see SS used to indicate 'satinless', I don't see the CS suffix - what does it mean?

More generally, anyone have comments about this gun?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Called Taurus and here's the deal:

the 917 CS is a NEW model (Taurus web site is mistake they are getting corrected) - called the "Compact Plus", the C stands for "compact", the S stands for "ambi-safety". It's basically the Taurus P92 with a shorter barrel. An interesting thing is that the overall length is 8.5", equal to the P92 (which has a 5" barrel).


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

And here it is:









PT917 CS 9mm Stainless


----------



## RetiredSwabbie (Mar 4, 2007)

Man-jewelry. I LIKE!!!!!! What's going to be your final price? :smt1099


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I just realized; you're right. It *is* kind of man-jewelry. Or a pimp-gun.

Egad. My dealer sold me a pimp-gun. And I bought it!

Oh well. At least it's a *classy* pimp-gun. Probably take care of senators and congressmen. Anti-2nd-Amendment senators and congressmen.

Now, where did I put that big-brimmed lavender hat with the ostrich feathers?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I just re-realized. It's not a pimp gun. It's a BBQ gun.

I'm a Texan and didn't know it!  

Hum. Pimp to congressmen. Texan grilling meat. Pimp. Texan. Pimp. Texan. Why didn't I see this before?  

(Inside joke - we here in the plains states have a running argument with Texas about, well, about everything. But I love Texas. Really, I do. Source of the second-best BBQ in the country. Of course, Texas and Louisiana have a very special thing goe'n on too  )


----------



## RetiredSwabbie (Mar 4, 2007)

Need diamond-encrusted pearl grips to be a pimp-gun!!!:smt1099


----------



## sprice73 (May 6, 2007)

I just bought this same gun today. I love it. Put 100 rds through it with no hiccups. From what I understand, the 'CS' stands for 'Compact Stainless' whereas the black version of the gun is just a 'C'. Hope this helps.


----------

